# If you think your horse has Rabicano....



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Oooh! 

My mare was rabicano for a few hours..because the top of her tail was all frosted. :lol:


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I had never heard of it referred to as "****" tail. I'd always heard it described as "skunk" tail. When I think coontail I think striped bands.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Reno Bay said:


> I had never heard of it referred to as "****" tail. I'd always heard it described as "skunk" tail. When I think coontail I think striped bands.


Like this?


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Like this?


That's a lot of white XD
Generally my mind always translates it into literal raccoon-like tail, rings and all. I just never heard of it called that.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful textbook Rabicano! I saw one just as good in person and is a really neat pattern.


----------

